# Grizzly G0768



## bstangeby (Apr 7, 2014)

I am looking for a larger lathe Does anyone have experience with the 8 x 16 VS Grizzly G 0768?
thanks
bruce


----------



## gone2up (Nov 21, 2014)

I am interested in purchasing a g0768 lathe, seems there is not any info on this lathe yet, probably to new yet for posts.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 22, 2014)

Youtube review with some detailed looks (including disassembling the compound slide):

grizzly lathe 8x16 variable speed lathe G0768

If you have the room, I would recommend you size up to the 10x22.  Doesn't have VS, but if you read back on some of the user experience with the cheap VS electronics (like in the Grizzly G0704) you will find numerous complaints of them burning up.  Also, if you really want the VS, but couldn't swing the extra $300 for the G0752 (the VS 10x22), you could always retrofit later with an inverter and a 3 phase motor.... for cheaper than $300....


----------

